# To All Who Served Thank You



## tropics (May 31, 2021)

To those who gave it all REST IN Peace 






Very Sad Seeing This
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (May 31, 2021)




----------



## forktender (May 31, 2021)

God Bless each and every one of you that served our Country both here and overseas!!!
And for those who gave their lives protecting the American democracy we all owe you more than we can ever repay you and your families. The least we can do to repay you is by continuing to fight for the American way by rooting out the people trying to destroy this beautiful Country from inside our Government both locally and abroad.

Enough is enough, it's time to stand together and fight for our rights given to us by our founding fathers when they wrote the declaration of independence and the 27 amendments that protect us as a union.

I saw this photo yesterday, and it really hit me hard.






NEVER EVER FORGET the men and women that made the ultimate sacrifice for our great nation and the freedom that they fought for and unselfishly gave too us and our families.

"This is a photo is of a mass burial at sea, on the USS Intrepid in 1944 following a kamikaze attack. I've never seen this photo, and I figure most of you probably haven't either. I posted this, so people could see, and remember the incredible sacrifices made on our behalf."






God Bless our armed forces for the sacrifices both they and their families made for our great nation.
It's time we start repaying them by fighting the evil that is trying to destroy our laws and liberties from the inside out. It's time we stand up together to stop these people from taking advantage of our kindness, it's not a weakness. We got this if we just stick together and do the right thing.


I raise my glass and offer up a plate of brisket and all the fixings too each and every one of our troops that have served and are serving us and our great nation.

Godspeed.
Dan


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 31, 2021)

Well said Dan! 

Ryan


----------



## leol2 (May 31, 2021)

The picture of the wife and baby says it all.  All the marxist snowflakes need to leave our great country. Time to stand up and put down all these crazy ideas.


----------



## paul_alex (May 31, 2021)

You said it better than I could. RIP to all those who payed the ultimate sacrifice so we could enjoy our freedom and way of life.


----------



## sandyut (May 31, 2021)

Thank you to all who serve and have served.


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 31, 2021)

Halfway down the trail to Hell in a shady meadow green,

are the Souls of all dead troopers camped near a good old-time canteen,
and this eternal resting place is known as Fiddlers' Green.

Marching past, straight through to Hell, the Infantry are seen,
accompanied by the Engineers, Artillery and Marine,
for none but the shades of Cavalrymen dismount at Fiddlers' Green.

Though some go curving down the trail to seek a warmer scene,
no trooper ever gets to Hell ere he's emptied his canteen
and so rides back to drink again with friends at Fiddlers' Green.

And so when man and horse go down beneath a saber keen,
or in a roaring charge fierce melee you stop a bullet clean,
and the hostiles come to get your scalp,
just empty your canteen and put your pistol to your head

and go to Fiddlers' Green.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2021)

No politics needed.
Let's just Thank those who gave their Lives for our Great Country!

Bear


----------



## 912smoker (May 31, 2021)

Amen and a big thanks and appreciation to these in active duty and all who served !


----------



## sawhorseray (May 31, 2021)




----------



## bill ace 350 (May 31, 2021)

Memorial Day.

Armed Forces Day

Veteran's Day.

Three different observances. 

Today is a day to remember the ultimate sacrifice in the service of our nation.


----------



## forktender (May 31, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> No politics needed.
> Let's just Thank those who gave their Lives for our Great Country!
> 
> Bear


Without politics there wouldn't be wars, without wars there wouldn't be war heroes.
Everything in our lives are dictated by politics, Bear like it or not it doesn't take anything away from today.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 31, 2021)

Not dissing your post.
Just acknowledging the true reality of BS politics


----------



## forktender (Jun 1, 2021)

I don't even know what that means.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 1, 2021)

Acknowledging  

 Bearcarver
  post.


----------

